# for a high quality shirt that will work well with Plastisol Transfers



## scootmanute (Mar 21, 2010)

As a business I have decided to incorporate printed graphic t-shirts into my product line. After a lot of research I think that I will use Plastisol transfers and heat press method to apply my graphics to the t-shirt. At this time Plastisol transfers seem to be the most applicable to meet my needs and my quality standards. 

However due to my lack of experience in the field my question lies with the quality of the t-shirts available.

I am looking for a recommendation for a high quality shirt that will work well with the thermal transfer application processes specifically the Plastisol Transfers based on experience?


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Scott, any name brand 100% cotton should work fine be it Haynes, Gildan or Fruit of the Loom. Most 50/50 will work too.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Gildan Ultra Cotton and the Hanes Beefy T are good.


----------

